# ...no more pedals!!! no more guitars!!! no more amps!!!



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

i've got to curb my Gear Acquisition Yearning tendencies...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

So... see you at the gear sale tomorrow?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I hear you David, I'm in the same boat.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> So... see you at the gear sale tomorrow?


...i had planned to be there, but got an invitation to a dinner party that i can't neglect.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

add me to the party....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

david henman said:


> i've got to curb my *G*ear *A*cquisition *Y*earning tendencies...


I think we should accept you the way you are. ;-)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I think we should accept you the way you are. ;-)
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


hahahahaha...good eye! That got a pretty good chuckle out of me on a day I needed it...stupid work


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I didn't even get the thread open and I was already laughing.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...well, i've stopped beating myself up over it!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I keep going through gear ebbs and flows. I was all set to play a show tonight with my Traynor YCS50 and a pedalboard full of stuff, but at rehearsal the other day, I just didn't like the tones I was getting, so I ended up packing my JTM45 instead all just a delay pedal.

Sometimes you feel like you need all the toys, and sometimes you feel like you don't  

Not that I'm looking to sell anything! But buy? Maybe! That all-black Ric in the emporium is calling my name!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Mooh said:


> I think we should accept you the way you are. ;-)
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


THAT was awesomely funny! Good eye Mooh.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

david henman said:


> i've got to curb my Gear Acquisition Yearning tendencies...


I'm with you David ... except there's this one guitar I've got my eye on <sigh>.

I think the trick is being at least as good at selling as buying and I'm dedicated to selling now so I'm going to watch the guitar from afar until I sell a couple of my more expensive instruments.


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

I think the trick is to be able to look at a piece of gear and say to yourself "that definitely won't make me a better player, a cooler person, or a better lay".kqoct


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As always....

[video=youtube;83RQMquUseM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83RQMquUseM[/video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Seriously, I know. Hardly a day passes that I'm not looking, considering...got a 2 x 12 this week...looking for a head...not *that *kind of head...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I was done with buying and selling pedals. I had finally settled on my setup....until today.

I just purchased a Joyo Crunch Distortion from Yoo!Smart on the way into work....


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Im in the same boat as well. I just got A Gibson SG and said to myself "thats it". I have all my bases covered with my rig right now and don't need to be lusting after new guitars or amps anymore. Feels kind of liberating actually, I dont need to be spending time looking for guitars and amps now so I can spend all that time playing what I have.


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

Destropiate said:


> I dont need to be spending time looking for guitars and amps now so I can spend all that time playing what I have.


Even with just one simple acoustic guitar in hand, at some point you will need strings, maybe some polish, or picks, or a new strap. You will drift into the music store and WHAM! it will begin.........................


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

mhammer said:


> As always....


Great song. Captures the zeitgeist perfectly!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And having visited the guy's home, I can say he speaks from experience!


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

One of my tried and tested cures for gas is visiting the Vintage stores (Value Village lol) and searching through the vinyl for treasures. Usually I come home with one or two after a day searching. My best day was 22 albums.... that was until yesterday:banana:

I walk into one of my usual haunts and one of ladies there say's "You'll be happy today"

"What do you mean?" I ask

"I just put out three milk crates of LP's that were dropped off" she says.

Oh dear, now not only is my gas back, it's infected my $1.99 LP hobby.










I came home with 158 LP's, many of the greats (The Who, Elton John, Bowie, YES and on and on) were complete collections of all the albums.

DW


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

TheRumRunner said:


> One of my tried and tested cures for gas is visiting the Vintage stores (Value Village lol) and searching through the vinyl for treasures. Usually I come home with one or two after a day searching. My best day was 22 albums.... that was until yesterday:banana:
> 
> I walk into one of my usual haunts and one of ladies there say's "You'll be happy today"
> 
> ...


Be Bop Deluxe. Excellent!


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

TheRumRunner said:


> I came home with 158 LP's, many of the greats (The Who, Elton John, Bowie, YES and on and on) were complete collections of all the albums.


Ah, _Tales from Topographic Oceans_. Haven't listened to that in a while...


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

^^^
Nice score on the Vinyl! I do the vinyl hunt at the local VV here.

As for the G.A.S. well... I just got a 70's traynor cab with 3 70's greenbacks, 1 greyback. So I guess i'm not stopping anytime soon.

It was at what I considered to be a great price (575) for vintage greenbacks. Cab is nice too, heavy, with castors.

(Un)fortunately this will keep me out of Toronto this weekend. Have fun at the Hardrock!!


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Sneaky said:


> Be Bop Deluxe. Excellent!


Yupp burning guitars sure rock...lol










DW


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have no desire to stop *L*. I'd keep my RG550 if I played it more. I want the new Charvel desolation series Soloist. I was going to get the Jackson, but it's basswood and I know I like mahogany. The Jackson has the colour thing though.

I also want a US deluxe strat to be a back-up to my tele, and an Agile 7-string. I don't have room in my guitar rack! So I just need another one...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TheRumRunner said:


> Yupp burning guitars sure rock...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a guitar in that pic?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Wait for it .. .. there was.

If the lp's are in as nice condition as the covers look, you got a nice score.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I got two gretsches and they can do anything you want them too. everybody should have one...


----------

